# Adding on



## texas.410 (Apr 15, 2008)

I built my loft off the side of our barn. Its a small loft just 6'x6'. So now that I have babies in the nest it time to expand so I can build up the flock.


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

Wow very nice that is going to be awesome, please keep the pictures coming!


----------



## ND Cooper (Mar 4, 2008)

I guess you have Barn Pigeons!


----------



## ND Cooper (Mar 4, 2008)

Some say I have rabbit (hutch) Pigeons!


----------

